# Crazy idea



## Proctor (Mar 18, 2016)

What if you made all the corner pieces round? Would it do anything? If any one could help me that would be great.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2016)

Probably it would corner twist like crazy. idk though.


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 19, 2016)

hard to hold onto and fingertrick..lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 19, 2016)

That's completely crazy and random. Awful cube design if you ask me.


----------



## Kudz (Mar 19, 2016)

Problematic cube, that's all.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2016)

http://www.lightake.com/p/3X3X3-Round-Bead-Ball-Magic-Cube-Puzzle-Toy-57cm-Colorful_M1679.html



No it wouldn't do much apart from making the cube super unstable and prone to corner twists.


----------



## Proctor (Mar 19, 2016)

What about giant florian holes


----------



## DELToS (Mar 19, 2016)

Proctor said:


> What about giant florian holes



Same thing, extremely prone to corner twists, unstable, pops, ugh


----------

